# [SOLVED] wininit.ini friend or foe



## tmiller017 (Nov 30, 2012)

I ran spybot and it came up with optimuminstaller as a threat. When I tried to fix the problem, it replied "Unexpected error in fixing problems ( Cannot create file C:\Windows\wininit.ini. Access denied" I searched the file and opened it to find this.
[rename]
c:\tempjunk9018.tmp=C:\Program Files\Free Offers from Freeze.com\control.txt
nul=c:\tempjunk1218.tmp
c:\tempjunk7218.tmp=C:\Program Files\Free Offers from Freeze.com\dolphinico.ico
c:\tempjunk1218.tmp=C:\Program Files\Free Offers from Freeze.com\wfallsaw.ico
I researched it to see if I could delete the file, but I could not get definate answer. Is this a program file or a virus?


----------



## tmiller017 (Nov 30, 2012)

It was in the google toolbar.


----------

